# report accident



## Josie (Oct 10, 2017)

I was in 7 car accidents total since I began driving for Uber and they happened every time I was off duty, not logged in with Uber. My personal time and I wondered if I am supposed to report them to Uber regardless if I was on duty or not?


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

This is just my personal feeling, nothing official. I would say don't tell them. The less Uber knows the better. Of course Uber might find out during a background check.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

7 accidents might be enough of a sample that you shouldn't be driving for uber


----------



## Josie (Oct 10, 2017)

well all 7 accidents were other people's fault. Not mine. However every time it happened I was not on duty or logged in app. Now I cant work because my car is in body shop and I have a car rental. What do I tell them when they ask me why not I work?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Josie said:


> well all 7 accidents were other people's fault. Not mine. However every time it happened I was not on duty or logged in app. Now I cant work because my car is in body shop and I have a car rental. What do I tell them when they ask me why not I work?


Do they ask? If they do tell them there is no promotion or incentive to work cause their pay sucks.

Do they normally ask you why you haven't been driving after your other accidents?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Josie said:


> well all 7 accidents were other people's fault. Not mine. However every time it happened I was not on duty or logged in app.


Look up user 'Fuber In Their Faces' https://uberpeople.net/members/fuber-in-their-faces.95014/ ... He got hit by drunks like 3 times or something and he got perma-banned from both Uber and Lyft when it came up in their background checks.



> Now I cant work because my car is in body shop and I have a car rental. What do I tell them when they ask me why not I work?


They will never ask you why you are not working, unless maybe you don't complete the 1 ride per month they request. And if they do, no explanation is necessary. You just might get temporarily deactivated if you don't drive for a few months and have to sign up again.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Josie said:


> I was in 7 car accidents total since I began driving for Uber and they happened every time I was off duty, not logged in with Uber. My personal time and I wondered if I am supposed to report them to Uber regardless if I was on duty or not?


Yeah, I wouldn't say anything if I didn't have a pax riding with me when it happened. I don't think anything good for you could come from volunteering that information. Just make sure your car looks good and runs well. That's just my thoughts on that. Good luck with insurance spike and stay safe!


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

7 accidents?? Do you have some kind of giant magnet in your car?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Josie said:


> I was in 7 car accidents total since I began driving for Uber.


Are you the one that's driving around town with LUCKY as your personal license plate?



Ezridax said:


> 7 accidents?? Do you have some kind of giant magnet in your car?


I think it's more like a bullseye on all four sides of her vehicle.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

If they ask rolleyes, say your car is in the shop for repairs. You don't have to say body shop or what repairs.


----------



## Alemus (Jul 25, 2017)

Josie said:


> I was in 7 car accidents total since I began driving for Uber and they happened every time I was off duty, not logged in with Uber. My personal time and I wondered if I am supposed to report them to Uber regardless if I was on duty or not?


Does your insurance know you drive for uber?


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

You are a good candidate for rideshare insurance and, you might want to think bout buying a mess of lottery tickets. Like 7 of them!


----------

